# new throttle or a new system



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guys im going to be getting either a athearn sd60m with sound or a atlas dash 8-40cw with sound. My problem is i only have a digitrax zephery system. and i was loiong at a dt400 throttle and it's about the same price asw the nce powercab cause i want to use all the sounds onboard the locomotibve. and the zepher don't have 27 function keys so what should i do thansk in advance.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Most of the sounds on the sound equipped engines don't require any function keys at all to work they are automatic. Most of my factory and aftermarket sound decoders work perfectly fine with minimal input.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay so no need to buy a throttle or a new system just to enjoy my locomotives sounds thanks lfb.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a note: The Digitrax Zephyr can be upgraded to any needed amperage level, with multiple controls and system add-ons.
The only need to replace it is if it gets fried!


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

well i was just looking at throttles and it seemed the dt400 throttle which is the one id want to get cause a friend of mine has one and i really like it but the nce power cab and it are very close in price range and i didn't know if there would be any pros to buying a new system or just a throttle thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Getting a new dt400 throttle sounds like an excellent bet. Save up a little more and get the DT402D Duplex Radio Equipped Super Throttle you will love it!
Nce power cab is an excellent system too, but why would you want to spend your money on a new system that would not give you anymore control or power.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

very true what else would i need to make he radio part work on myu layout since i ony have the zepher thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Receivers and Transceivers for Loco Net Throttles

DT402D Duplex Radio Equipped Super Throttle
With
UR92 Duplex Transceiver/IR Receiver Unit The UR92 is a Duplex Transceiver/IR receiver unit.

DT402R Radio Equipped Super Throttle
with
UR91 Radio Equipped/IR Receiver Unit The UR91 is a Simplex Radio/IR receiver unit.

Any of the throttles can work Wired, just plug them in to a loco net port.

More on the options can be found here.
http://www.digitrax.com/WirelessRoadmap.php


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay ill look at that site thank you.


----------

